# Pirates of the Caribbean on windows 7



## Slawman (Feb 27, 2010)

So I really loved playing this game and I went out and found it and installed it on a windows 7 labtop. The game loads just fine but when I click new game the game starts to load then fails and says, "ENGINE has stopped working". I have been searching for solutions for hours now. I have changed the resolution and toyed with the compatibility settings but still no luck. Please help


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Try right clicking the shortcut for the game, select properties and click on the Compatibility tab and run the game in Windows XP mode and see if that helps. You should also check the developers website for a patch to update it unless you've already done that.


----------



## Slawman (Feb 27, 2010)

I have tried both. Bethesda never made a patch for the game and i have tried changing the compadibility with no luck. Any other suggestions?


----------

